# Baby Tex pic



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Well here is my free tex. It is under an inch long. I wanted a bigger one but ill take the freebie.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

it will be big soon enough


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Nice tex!


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

The guy told me I got lucky because they had sent me a "Topaz" texas. Im not sure what that means, but I felt special.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

congrats on the new fish.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

lfs give carpintis' tons of diffrent names









looks cool


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: dam he is tiny

but u cant beat free


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

niec!!


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)




----------

